# USB Mouse issues

## cfrogjump

OK, so I did a quick search and found the usb mouse how-to. I followed the instructions and recompiled my kernel. Now when I boot it says it can't load the input and usb-uhci modules. I browsed out to the folders that the modules should be in and sure enough they're not there. 

My question is how do I create the modules? I thought they would be created when I recompiled.

Thanks

cfrogjump

----------

## Ozymandias

just remember:

make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install

(leave bzImage out if you only want modules, and don't forget about the underscore)

greetz Ozy

----------

## cfrogjump

I will give that a try this afternoon. Thanks, I'm already impressed with this forum.

----------

## cfrogjump

I ran that command and recompiled again. But still no luck. The modules aren't there. Any other suggestions?

When I first installed I set these modules to be compiled into the kernel. Anybody know of any way to verify this?

----------

## Ozymandias

hi,

modules get installed in: /lib/modules/ <kernel version> /

than the usb should be in kernel/driver/usb

but perhaps you dont have a uhci but an ohci USB controller? and did you say yes to autoloader and to loadable modules and to USB and to USB mouse ?

besides, try a make xconfig, that would give a nice graphical interface..

if you still don't get it try the kernel modules howto and the kernel howto at www.linuxdoc.org

suc6 greetz Ozy

----------

## cfrogjump

I've got a via chipset motherboard, which I understood to be uhci.

I'm pretty sure I said yes to autoloader, loadable modules...I'm using a usb keyboard and it works although I don't think it need the uhci to function.

Also I'm seeing the hid and mousedev modules load but it errors when it loads the input and uhci. I figured that it is because the modules don't exist in the /lib/modules/.../usb or input/ directories.

Thanks for your help. I think I'm going to try and recompile again a see if I'm missing something.

----------

## Ozymandias

I am not sure about this one: but you can set some sort of stamp on your modules or compile them without, some obscure option in the beginning. Withoud the stamps you can insert modules you didn't compile, with the stamp, you can only mount the modules you compiled (probably there is a good reasoning behind all this, just that I don't know what) you might want to check that out ...

greetz Ozy

----------

## Guest

I went through and recompiled again and notice that I had input core support checked to be compiled into the kernel once I set that to be a module it worked.

Thanks for all your help.

cfrogjump

----------

